
Every Windows 10 in-place Upgrade is a SEVERE Security risk - chmars
http://blog.win-fu.com/2016/11/every-windows-10-in-place-upgrade-is.html?m=1
======
detaro
dupe, previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13060017](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13060017)

~~~
chmars
Thanks, sorry!

------
my123
The article is bullshit. BitLocker has to be disarmed for build upgrades, was
that way since Vista. Second, you need physical access when upgrading, so the
point is moot.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
What does physical access matter? The threat model here is not an attack over
the Internet, it's circumventing internal corporate security.

